# New York City CBS OTA Signal Problems



## sjm994 (Aug 28, 2007)

Anyone else have signal problems with CBS 2-1 in NYC at night? Signal strength fluctuates and pictures breaks up. No problems with any other OTA stations. Have this problem on two separate HR 20's.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

So that I don't repeat what someone else posted.
See post #3 in your other thread.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=165045


----------

